# What Did You Learn Today ?



## Neutral Singh (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Under this thread, I will be sharing some of my personal day to day experiences. Please also share yours... 

Regards.


----------



## Arvind (Sep 8, 2004)

I visited a friend last night. After reaching home, I asked my daughter, if she liked her new friend (friend's son). She said - No, but I did like his cycle.

Looks like she needs a cycle by this weekend!


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 8, 2004)

lol !! yeah indeed !! You are a good father...


----------



## S|kH (Sep 9, 2004)

I learned today that I'm still very young. 
(I just read Sevadaar Singh's post).
(He's old and he's a father).

I reflected on how being young is awesome.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 9, 2004)

"Dil honna chahida jawaan, umraan which kee rakhyaa" means "Youth is not a time of life, it is a state of mind. You are as old as your doubt, your fear, your despair. The way to keep young is to keep your faith young. Keep Your self-confidence young. Keep your hope young... 

Yesterday, I had a horrific day but it ended with a nice message for me... 

I woke up to realize that my mobile had been disconnected for not paying the bills although i pay my bill regularly... it was shocking as i had not received the bills statement... more importantly i use my mobile to log into the internet... so with no mobile connection, i had no connection with the outside world... internet... so that intrruption resulted in my getting irritated and furiously angry... I reached their office and furiously questioned the authority as to why the connection was disconnected when i am duly paying the bills, moreover i have not received the monthly bills statements for last three months, so how am i supposed to pay... on this the manager replied bluntly that its secondary thing that i did not receive the bill, as i should be supposed to know when to pay the bill... i was shocked to hear the reply and only got more infuriated and started heated arguments and then i even got the shock of my life... i had deposited the pending bill by way of a check and the manager simply refused to reconnect my mobile services by saying that that only after the check would be realised that my services would be reinstated... it was a personal insult of mine: challenging my creditabilty by that lillyput...   by that time i realised knew that i was so furious and the matters would get even more worse if stayed there and so i left the office without further deliberations and with a dead mobile in my hands... 

Now, i was in my office cabin and tried to cool my heads off... after sometime (almost half the day) i was normal... i gave it a thought and decided to send oneo of my collegues to their office and told him to sumbit cash and take back the check without ever letting them about what happend in the morning... in half an hour my mobile was up and connected...

In the evening i was wondering as to why i did let my anger get better of me... more often than not it spoils the things for me beyond repair... i could have talked to the manager in a more composed polite way and should not have let him become stubborn with false ego even though i was not at fault... i only wasted my mental energy and resources... gained nothing... a good management lesson for my mind...

Regards


----------



## Arvind (Sep 10, 2004)

yes, I liked that lesson to be composed and polite.

Today I learnt that being on sikhpal for more time is not a good idea. In fact, that applies to the most of the sites visited, and decided to devote the same time to read Guru Granth Sahib ji online.


----------



## email_punjabi (Sep 13, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh said:
			
		

> yes, I liked that lesson to be composed and polite.
> 
> Today I learnt that being on sikhpal for more time is not a good idea. In fact, that applies to the most of the sites visited, and decided to devote the same time to read Guru Granth Sahib ji online.


Same thought with me


----------



## jassi (Oct 1, 2004)

satsriakal neutral singh jee
so how was ur day today?
this is jassi from tumkur, karntaka, india
chardi kala


----------



## Neutral Singh (Oct 1, 2004)

sat sri akal jassi veer ji

How are you ? and you certainly made my day with your jokes today... lol... they seem to flow spontaneously from you keyboard... keep them coming... 

Oh! while reading your jokes, i simply forgot to welcome you on SP.Net !! Welcome to Forums !!!

Please enjoy your stay over here and share your thoughts and ideas !!!



Best Regards


----------



## Arvind (Mar 18, 2005)

Tht s a good one Khoji ji. Need to appreciate what we are, as per theory of relativity!

I learnt yday, that a simple 'sorry' has the potential to avoid a big goof-up and waste of time and energy.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 19, 2005)

i learnt that BUT and LOVE dont mix..

A man phoned his dad that he was coming home from Iraq...after the ususal I love yous..the young man said to his dad: Dad, I have a special favour to ask of you. I have a very special friend who i have invited to come stay with us. Thats OK, replied Dad, we will be happy to put up with your friend fro a few days..NO NO Dad, he is going to stay with us forever...adn dad..He is severly handicapped as he stepped on a landmine and has no legs and only one arm....dad..dad are you still there ??..ya son..i am still here..but dotn you realsie what a burden that friend will be to us....we have our own lives to live you know...whay dont you just forget your friend and just come home..i am sure he will soemhow find a way to live somewhere else...the young man hung up...
A few days later the man got a call from the NY PD that their son was dead...apparently he had jumped off a building in a suicide. When the distraught parents rushed to the morgue to identify their son....they saw that he had no legs and only one arm...DAD remeberted he had said I LOVE YOU...BUT....now he realised that LOVE and BUT dont mix...

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Mar 20, 2005)

Gyani Ji, that was hard hitting... BUT i learnt today that i am the biggest hypocrite i will ever meet... i see people suffering all around me BUT yet i am crippled enough not to help them out... perhaps love (for humanity) and BUT do not mix...


----------



## Arvind (Mar 20, 2005)

Gyani ji,
That was very strong msg.
Thanks for sharing.
Regards.


----------



## Arvind (Mar 22, 2005)

> Without you being just the way you are, he would not have this beauty to grace his house.



Nice to re-read it. Keep sharing


----------



## Neutral Singh (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## Arvind (Mar 23, 2005)

Internet is a big time addiction. But Mind is more powerful to control human actions.


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Mar 23, 2005)

khoji said:
			
		

> What I learnt today each of us has our own unique flaws. We’re all cracked pots. We should not be afraid of our flaws. Acknowledge them, and we too can be the cause of beauty. We know that in our weakness we can find our strength.


 
Thank you Khoji ji.....the story also taught me that as a parent like a water bearer we can help identify our children's strengths and work with them rather than criticizing them for the skills they don't have. Ask any parent with multiple kids....all children are different even though raised by the same parents with the same love and rules.


----------



## Dawnnymph (Apr 26, 2005)

I learned that when people say that they are your friends a lot of them really are not. My friend knows that im quitting drugs and she put me around them yesterday and then brought me home a hour later while she was driving under the influence...I learned a lot of people don't really care about their friends..


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 26, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh!

I totally agree, i didnt learn this today, but i have learnt this. Many people say that they are your friends and then go around and do sumthing like Dawny ji just mentioned. Tru friends only come around once in a while so u gotta keep an eye out for them and hold them tight. ( btw congratz on quitting drugs, i believe that it really takes a storng person to do sumthing like that  )


Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh!


----------



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Jun 27, 2005)

I learned today that Waheguruji has quite a sly, lovely sense of humor.  Sat Sri Akal!


----------



## Beena (Jul 9, 2005)

I learnt something today but I'm not putting it out here :wink:


----------

